# Rouge Sport/Qashqai - Oil Catch Can



## Alan Sutton (Jul 14, 2019)

It seems direct injection engines have issues with carbon on the intake valves. The solution to reduce this is install an Oil Catch can.

Has any one done this? I have the North American Rouge Sport/Qashqai with 2l engine.


----------

